# אהההה... התחתנתי!



## Norma Desmond (25/5/13)

אהההה... התחתנתי! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 
אני עדיין בהלם שזה כבר נגמר! 
כל היום טס לי כל כך מהר, ב6 וחצי בבוקר הגיע אלי הביתה מעצב השיער החמוד, רואי דניאל, אחריו הגיעו הצלמים הנהדרים והמשעשעים שהנעימו את זמננו במהלך כל היום- ג'ן סלדקוב וליאור ספרנדאו.
אחריהם הגיעה המאפרת המהוללת יעל דרוקמן שהוציאה את כולנו יפיפיות זוהרות (תקשיבו, כשניגשתי למראה והסתכלתי על עצמי הייתי בהלם. לא היה לי מושג מי זו במראה, אבל היא ממש מצאה חן בעיני! זו פשוט הייתה הגרסא המשופרת שלי!)
נסענו לצילומים ראשונים בגינה ליד הבית, עם הכלבה שלנו, צ'ופה.
צ'ופה הייתה נורא נרגשת מכל היום וההמולה ומכל האנשים שהגיעו הביתה, והיא הייתה קצת בסטרס ולא ממש הקשיבה להוראות (לא שביום יום היא כלבה מאולפת, אבל לרוב היא כן מקשיבה לי) אבל אני מקווה שבכל זאת יצאו תמונות יפות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






אחרי זה נסענו ל"מקום בלב" שבו התחתנו, ראינו קצת את הגינה היפיפיה והעיצוב המקסים שהמעצבת סידרה לנו, והלכנו לגן האורגני שיש להם מאחורי המסעדה כדי להצטלם בו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מכאן הכל התגלגל, כשסיימנו התחילו כבר להגיע אנשים לקבלת הפנים, נפגשנו, התחבקנו, התנשקנו, שמענו המון מחמאות על המקום והעיצוב והלהקה (המדהימה!!!!! תיכף אספר עוד עליהם) וכמובן גם על איך שאנחנו נראים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לאחר מכן התרחשה החופה הרפורמית היפה עם הרב אמיר וינד. כאן היו כמה פאדיחות- למשל, שאף אחד לא טרח לקרוא את התווית על גבי בועות הסבון שחולקו בכניסה למקום ולא הפריחו בועות סבון כשנכנסנו לחופה. באסה. מנגו- תגידי לחברה שלך שממש תסביר לאנשים מה לעשות ומתי, כי אנשים לא ממש קולטים מה רוצים מהחיים שלהם עם הבועות וכל הילדים סתם הפריחו/שפכו בטעות את כל מי הסבון במהלך קבלת הפנים. עוד פאדיחה הייתה- כשבחלק מהטקס המיקרופון של הרב לא עבד. איש ההגברה ניגש לסדר פעם אחת וחיכינו כמה שניות שיסיים באמצע החופה, ואחרי דקה זה שוב הפסיק. אז הרב המשיך בלי זה, אני חושבת שהוא דיבר חזק יחסית והמקום קטן וממילא היו מעט אנשים, כך שאני מקווה ששמעו אותו בכל מקרה. ובכל זאת באמצע החופה סבתא שלי פתאום העירה מהקהל "לא שומעים" בטון פולני כועס מה שגרם לי להתחיל לצחקק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 נו, בקטנה. אני רק מקווה שצלם הוידאו הצליח לקלוט את הדברים, זה הכי חשוב לי בסופו של דבר

וזהו, אוכל, המון פטפוטים ופגישות עם אנשים שמזמן לא פגשתי, הייתה להקה מ-ד-ה-י-מ-ה, הם שרו לנו את שיר הכניסה והיציאה מהחופה, וגם שרו עיבודים מקוריים שלהם וקאברים לשירים שאנחנו בחרנו. הם היו נהדרים, כולם התלהבו מהם וראיתי שהם חילקו המון כרטיסי ביקור לכל האורחים שזינקו עליהם כדי לקחת גם כרטיס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



למען האמת, הלהקה לא היו אמורים לשיר בקבלת הפנים, פשוט מכיוון שלא רציתי "לבזבז" אותם- רציתי שישירו בעיקר בזמן האוכל. אבל בסופו של דבר הם הפתיעו אותנו ובדיקת הסאונד הראשונית שלהם בקבלת הפנים הפכה למחרוזת שירים שנמשכה עד החופה, כך שהם הנעימו את זמנם של האורחים אפילו יותר זמן ממה שסוכם מראש, ולא ביקשו שום תוספת. מדהימים- כבר אמרתי?
הזמן טס לי, חשבתי שלא אדע מה לעשות עם עצמי אחרי החופה, ושאשב לאכול כמו שצריך. אחותי אמנם מילאה לי צלחת, אבל בסופו של דבר אכלתי אולי שתי דקות ואז מצאתי את עצמי מסתובבת ברחבי האולם ומנהלת כל כך הרבה שיחות מרגשות עם כל האורחים, עד שהגענו כבר לקינוחים, והצלחת שלי נלקחה מהשולחן
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




סיכום? היה כיף כיף כיף! היה בדיוק אנחנו, קטן, אינטימי, צנוע, מעוצב מאוד (טוב, זו רק אני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) אבל לא בצורה מנקרת עיניים- אלא כפרית עדינה ורומנטית, עם קצת DIY הכרחי שהכנתי.
סיימנו בצורה מושלמת- הצלמים הציעו לנו לקפוץ ל"יער הקטן" שנמצא ממש שתי דקות מהמסעדה, לעשות שם צילומים של אחה"צ, עם שמש אחרת. הלכנו לשם, אני כבר הורדתי את החצאית התחתונה שלחצה לי מתחת לשמלה, החלפתי את העקבים לכפכפי ברונזה, הורדתי את העגילים הארוכים שהכאיבו לי- והצטלמנו ככה, טבעיים ונינוחים, רגילים כבר לכל הפוזות והפלאשים של המצלמות. יש לי הרגשה שאלו יצאו הצילומים הכי מדהימים בסופו של דבר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ועכשיו- מה עושים עם כל הזמן הפנוי? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מצרפת תמונה שלי שצולמה בפלאפון. אני כל כך סקרנית לקבל מהצלמים את התמונות שלהם.... 
וכמובן שקרדיטים ותמונות נורמליות יגיעו, ברגע שנקבל אותם. 
וזהו- המון תודה לכל הבנות (והבנים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) המקסימות פה בפורום, היה כל כך כיף להיות חלק מהקהילה התומכת והמפרגנת הזו. אני כמובן לא מתכננת לעזוב בזמן הקרוב, כן? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אבל בכל מקרה- רציתי להגיד תודה. אין לי מושג איך הייתי עוברת את כל ההכנות האלה בלעדיכן!


----------



## Bobbachka (25/5/13)

איזה יופי!!! 
מזל טוב!!  מתתתתה לראות כבר את הקרדיטים!


----------



## butwhy (25/5/13)

יאאאא!!! מזל טוב!!!


----------



## Raspail (25/5/13)

יאייייי המון מזל טוב!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה כיף ממש מרגישים את ההתלהבות שלך!!!
נשמע שהיה מקסים אינטימי וצנוע בדיוק כמו שדמיינתי את החתונה שלכם כשסיפרת עליה בפורום במהלך ההכנות!
תהנו מההתרגשות של אחרי (שזה אפילו יותר שווה מההתרגשות של לפני!)
מחכה לקרדיטים


----------



## לולית23 (25/5/13)

מזל טוב! 
נשמע כאילו מאוד נהנתם
מחכה בקוצר רוח לקרדיטים!


----------



## yael s d (25/5/13)

מזל טוב!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נשמע מקסים ונהדר ובדיוק איך שנועד להיות!


----------



## דנדוש152 (25/5/13)

מזל טוב  
איזה זר מקסים, וגם את כמובן...


----------



## תותית1212 (25/5/13)

את נראית מקסימה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
המון מזל טוב


----------



## Ruby Gem (25/5/13)

מזל טוב! 
נשמע שהייתה לכם חתונה מקסימה!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (26/5/13)

מזל טוב מהממת!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כמה שאת יפה וקורנת!!!
איזה כיף ...

ולאחר שנתתי לילד שלי להיות שושבין אחראי בועות סבון, אני בטוחה שהוא לא יתן לאף אחד לשכוח שיש לו בועות סבון ביד והוא צריך להפריח אותן, אבל בהחלט אחדד לאחראית אדמיניסטרציה לשים לב לזה, תודה על הטיפ!

שיהיה לך שבוע נפלא כנשואה, וחיים שלמים נפלאים


----------



## lanit (26/5/13)

מזל טוב! 
נשמע שהיה כיף, וכמו שרציתם


----------



## Shmutzi (26/5/13)

מזל טוב!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזו מאושרת ויפה את נראית! 
גם מחכה לקרדיטים


----------



## IandN (26/5/13)

מהממת! מזל טוב


----------



## yael rosen (26/5/13)

מקסימה - מזל טוב!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
סוף סוף זה הגיע 
מהר מהר להביא תמונות


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (26/5/13)

מזל טוב !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
השמלה מסטודיו תמרה במקרה?


----------



## Norma Desmond (26/5/13)

לא, היא של ורדית לאור 
אבל גם אני נתקלתי בשמלה מאוד דומה לשלי באתר של תמרה, מצחיק שלא רק אני שמתי לב לעניין


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (26/5/13)

מזה משנה של מי ? היא ממש יפה !


----------



## Norma Desmond (26/5/13)

תודה לכולן/ם על הברכות והאיחולים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כרגע אני סקרנית בטירוף ומחכה בקוצר רוח לקבל את התמונות והוידאו מהצלמים
יש לי בלאק אאוט מחלקים שלמים של החתונה ונורא בא לי לראות הכל שוב ולשחזר לעצמי בראש


----------



## Guronet (26/5/13)

מזל טוב! איזו יפה ומאושרת! שתזכו לעוד הרבה 
ימים מרגשים


----------



## ani4ka4 (27/5/13)

מזל טוב!!!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (27/5/13)

מזל טוב! איזה יופי! 
שמחה שהיה כיפי ומצפה בקוצר רוח לקרדיטים, את נראית מקסים!

ששארית חייכם יהיו יפים כמו היום הזה!


----------



## נטלי ולדמן (28/5/13)

מזל טוב! וגם חשוב לי להגיד לך 
שכל הכבוד שהזמנת להקה לחתונה, ושלא נכנעת לDJ!


----------



## FayeV (28/5/13)

מזל טוב! 
תמיד תהיתי איך זה להיות בחתונה במקום בלב, שמחה שהיה טוב!


----------

